# Truck Toolbox or rear of box Rod Holders



## Breeze Fabricators

This style can screw to the rear of a tool box or wwe can bend a lip over the top to hang on wall in back of truck box









This is made to thru bolt on tool box or rear of hard top


Pricing is $150 for mount and $40 per rod holder. We have some straight rod holders we can make from pipe for $20 per holder.


A GREAT CHRISTMAS PRESENT :thumbup::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## pompano67

First of all..beautiful work!!! I work for universal fab. Kinda made one similar but not near as clean and precise.My question is this.Can you flare the tops of mine and do you have the protective inserts?If so would love to give you my business thanks..


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Quite a flare*

No we do not have the flareing tool. We buy them like that and 100% anodized. If you give me the size pipe you built yours from I can supply you with the inserts.


----------



## pompano67

Ok thanks. Mine are the two " or I guess the 1 7/8. However mine are the heavy wall aluminum..1/8...3/16 .Any help would be greatly appreciated.If you will let me know I can probably get it by your shop.I'm fixing to coat it just wanted to get it right first.Thanks..total of 8


----------

